
Using memory errors to attack a virtual machine [pdf] - TheNewAndy
https://www.cs.princeton.edu/~appel/papers/memerr.pdf
======
TheNewAndy
I was reminded of this when reading the comments in the "malloc geiger
counter" story. Page 9 has a great photo of a computer with a light pointed at
the memory to help have more bit flip errors.

